# Expand Your Embroidered Lettering Library With Pulse Font Creator



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Set your shop apart with the ability to digitize a font brought in by a customer or to create a custom embroidery font for a specialized application with Pulse Font Creator offered by Hirsch. This versatile digitizing tool comes in the Pulse’s Maestro level. It’s also available as an option in the three lower levels, which include Composer, Creator and Illustrator Extreme. 

With Font Creator, you can create any type of embroidery font including satin stitch, run stitch, complex fill, monograms and two color. It allows you to add kerning to any two-letter combination to guarantee the proper distance between letters and ensures that sewn-out lettering is aesthetically pleasing. 

Font Creator allows you to offer customers a wider range of choices when they can’t find a predigitized font they like. When creating original fonts, they can be imported as a computer file or a scanned hand drawing to get you started. 

For those interested in learning how to use Font Creator, check out this webinar at https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vgYwP0KK-lc.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us 
Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and Automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, Seit textile lasers and Adelco Textile Dryers.


----------

